# Brand New Baby-Mod 19



## AZBullfrog (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, after much searching and shooting different guns and reading the various posts here I landed on a Mod 19 and picked it up this afternoon. What a nice gun! Now for the next step. Are there any modifications I should consider to the Mod 19? Trigger spring? Grips? Anything you all can share that will make it even better? Also, I need advice for a CCW holster.
I have a problem with range of motion in my shoulder (right handed) so it pretty much eliminates SOB or 5 O'clock position. I'm thinking cross draw possibly. What makes should I concentrate on? Any advice would be appreciated. I'll post the required pics after I hit the range LOL

Also wanted to share the CCW procedure here in Arizona. I attended a class that was split up between Wed and Thur nights, four hours each, last week. I mailed my application in last Friday with the instructor sign off and fingerprint card. My permit arrived in the mail yesterday (Thursday). It took less than a week! I've never seen the government move so quickly.

Thanks for all the great advice and opinions on here, it really helped me narrow my search down.

Randy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Best thing to do is leave it alone and shoot the fire out of it. Don't worry about a bunch of trick stuff you don't need other than a good holster. :smt023 Here's what I got for my G-19 made out of Gator hide. Here's who to get it from. http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

There are no modifications needed to a Glock 19. The only upgrade I ever recommend is night sights and they are not really needed but nice to have. Leave the rest alone.

With regards to a holster, I really like the Glock sport/combat holster. It can be purchased for around $12-15 and work very well. If you want something you can use for both strong side and cross draw carry, DeSantis makes some very nice belt slide holsters.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> There are no modifications needed to a Glock 19. The only upgrade I ever recommend is night sights and they are not really needed but nice to have. Leave the rest alone.
> 
> With regards to a holster, I really like the Glock sport/combat holster. It can be purchased for around $12-15 and work very well. If you want something you can use for both strong side and cross draw carry, DeSantis makes some very nice belt slide holsters.


That pretty much sums things up. I might suggest getting a three slot pancake of some sort. That way you'll be able to experiment with strong side/cross draw. I'd also recommend leather for that. I like my De Santis Scorpion for IWB carry. Fits all of my Glocks, but used mainly for the G19/G27.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glocks work fine right out of the box, no mods necessary. The only mods my two Glocks have are night sights. Spend money on lots of ammo and maybe another training course instead. 

Congrats on the CCW!


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

AZBullfrog said:


> I mailed my application in last Friday with the instructor sign off and fingerprint card. My permit arrived in the mail yesterday (Thursday). It took less than a week! I've never seen the government move so quickly.
> 
> Randy


I am sooo jealous. In Tennessee they have 90 days to reply and according to everyone I have talked to thats exactly how long it will take. Mailed my app two weeks ago. I hope to have my permit by Veterans Day. Sure sucks leaving that new G19 at the house every day when I go out.:smt076


----------

